# To all those testing between now and weekend!



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I know some of you are coming towards the end of your 2ww over the next few days and my week is getting hectic from hereonin so in case I forget later in the week I wanted to wish you all a great big



Sending you all the             in the world!

Hope to see loads of BFPs here soon! 

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Amanda


----------

